# Tempcast: the GBAtemp Podcast!



## Costello (Sep 26, 2007)

*The GBAtemp Podcast*


After months of preparation and organisation, we are happy to finally release the first episode of the GBAtemp Podcast, presented by SpikeyNDS (aka Ed) and Little (aka Lisa)! 

In this first episode, our delicious hosts are discussing the following topics:
 The Acekard RPG, featuring a rather special interview of our lovely admin shaunj66
 Team M3's new product: the M3 Real
 R4 updates: what's going on?
 Game(s) of the week: MySims
 Homebrew of the week: SvSIP
This first episode is twenty minutes long and may be listened directly on your iPod! We hope that you will enjoy this first episode and we'll try to produce new episodes regularly!
Last but not least, I'd like to thanks all the people involved in this podcast: MR_C0W, SpikeyNDS, Little, [M]artin, shaunj66, Opium and of course tshu for his GBAtemp Love Song!








 Download the first episode here, or listen to it using the player on the left side of the portal






 We are not currently on iTunes, but if you would like to add us to your podcast subscription list, go to Advanced > Subscribe to Podcast and paste this link in the RSS feed URL.


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2007)

nice I didn't know about this


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 26, 2007)

W00T awesomeness!!! i'll prolly use it but, awesome!!, first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NOOO darn you dice.. you beat me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

lol, spikeynds and little, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sweeeet nice job everyone!! everyone that did it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W00T Little and Spikey are more awesome than i thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sweet job


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 26, 2007)

woot


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 26, 2007)

Its finally up, yay!

I'm not on this episode! Boo : D

Have fun listening guys!


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 26, 2007)

WOOT! Is there any way to be on the podcast (interview, give comments and opinions) ?


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 26, 2007)

rick roll'd at one part...


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2007)

We hope you enjoy this first episode and that you'll laugh hard at some points (oh I'm sure you will!) 
salamence502: listen to the entire episode before asking


----------



## wrathek (Sep 26, 2007)

sweet! *watches*


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 26, 2007)

Alright Costello, sorry for asking and thanks for the fast reply


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 26, 2007)

lol, rickrolled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at one point


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 26, 2007)

Reckon the server can handle it?


----------



## jaz (Sep 26, 2007)

WHOO! Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Is it just me or is the download going really slow?


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 26, 2007)

Finally! It's now not so secret anymore.


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh and you should be getting a bonus soon: the GBAtemp podcast, episode ZERO!
As stated in episode 1, we had already done one recording a few weeks ago but for several reasons we had to make another one eventually.
We'll put the file online in the next couple of hours or days.


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 26, 2007)

They didn't mention it in the show, but email stuff into podcast(AT)gbatemp(DOT)net!

Questions, Comments, Love letters, Death threats, all things go there! We will definitely read all letters next show!


----------



## bobrules (Sep 26, 2007)

Finally I can say the word podcast now.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Finally I can say the word podcast now.



lol


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

Soooooo... whats the password for gbatemp.net/secret ??


----------



## OCI (Sep 26, 2007)

Mmm... tempcast.. Yummy!


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

Enjoy the podcast everyone! Also a note to keep in mind... all music/sound effects or whatever were edited in later so... yeah, blame Costello for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (do not take the podcast too seriously though, PLEASE!)


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 26, 2007)

Simple game reviews for nds releases would be awesome!

Just saying what out of what and listing some pros and cons!

Nice podcast, just finished btw


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Enjoy the podcast everyone! Also a note to keep in mind... all music/sound effects or whatever were edited in later so... yeah, blame Costello for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it, our a completly new forum skin/organisation or a podcast, and its the on i prefer...

I'm listening to it tomorrow, while im on the bus to school, wich is in 5 hours from now, i spent the night awake the know what was the giant secret beind all that preparation..

also thanks to everybody Costello, shaun, Spikey, Little, Martin and anyone i forgot, cuzi love podcasts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: you could make a Next Podcast Episode Contente Request thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i dont know, just an idea


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 26, 2007)

AWESOME, so this means ther'll be a section in the download section for this? yes


----------



## m|kk| (Sep 26, 2007)

Yay! It's my SpikeyNDS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great work! Thanks for making this a reality, Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 26, 2007)

I think it should have "cheesy radio moments" where you'd make prank calls to a pizza place using soundclips from a video game. 

Gee. I wonder why that never took off. Hope to see more of these podcasts as it gives me something to listen to


----------



## tjas (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice podcast


----------



## lagman (Sep 27, 2007)

@ episode ZERO being released.


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 27, 2007)

Official WiiKey update and TempCast? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*explodes*


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Â @ episode ZERO being released.



thats so QFT lol, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i think its very awesome that GBAtemp has this.. one of the reasons i lopve GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol, i remember the youtube contestants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  we should have one more of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





well as long as im posting already.. can someone make this 400X100? i really like the sig but i cant have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just the the bottom, top a little.. i cant do that xD ya, TIA lol.. and, nobodys making mine optimized in the actual thread for this so..

oh lol, here...






actually ya.. forget it lol, i just have to photoshop it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 forgot >.< disregard all that then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x]


----------



## jergens (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't listen to any podcasts, but this is actually a really good idea. I could see myself getting addicted to all these discussions and reviews.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 27, 2007)

ohhh this uber cool! way better than I thought it'd be. I'll listen to the first one when I get to work. We should get a gbatemper every week to do an extra segment on the podcast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







thankyou Costello, MR_C0W, SpikeyNDS, Little, [M]artin, shaunj66 and tshu you guys are truly teh aweomzemz


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 27, 2007)

We are already planning a call-in show guys, so stay tuned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lagman (Sep 27, 2007)

This one feels kinda too formal for some reason. Spikey was right, he talked too fast on this one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The edition makes the podcast a little weird, the "news insert's music" are way too loud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , there are some obvious edited moments and that doesn't feel well IMO, the podcast can be 30 or 40 minutes long and have some blank moments, I think that makes it more familiar, and this is a community podcast after all. Hopefully when episode zero gets released you'll be able to see the difference, and make comments about it.

That's it, some constructive criticism.

Auf wiedersehen.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 27, 2007)

Me listening on my new itouch.






Love the tempcast!


----------



## Verocity (Sep 27, 2007)

sweeet, next mission: create an nds app that loads your most recent podcast and streams them, now that would be awesome!


----------



## ChrisCrawford (Sep 27, 2007)

Not bad! good job guys.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Me listening on my new itouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you call it an iTouch? I'll start calling my IPhone an iP.


----------



## Retal (Sep 27, 2007)

This is cocks.

It's so grating to listen to that I didn't.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Me listening on my new itouch.
> ...



lol.. i say either itouch or ipod touch.. doesnt really matter


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL. the secret was a podcast. I wanna see how long this'll last.

edit: that was kind of harsh. good consistent conversation and dramatic music for transition. it's. beautiful. no. words. poet. jodie foster.


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 27, 2007)

i am teh happy


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 27, 2007)

Does Shaunj give us a nice heap of static like in your guys' last podcast? (where opium and shaunj were special guests) If not, i'll listen to it.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 27, 2007)

Just wanted to throw in the fact that AceKard DID send a bunch of samples out for developers, but most of the developers aren't known too well (chinese  devs or something). They did send quite a few though.

edit: Little was cut off a few times when she was trying to make a point D: 
no offense spikey.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 27, 2007)

Not bad for the first one!
Keep on the good work!


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Does Shaunj give us a nice heap of static like in your guys' last podcast? (where opium and shaunj were special guests) If not, i'll listen to it.



Shaun has a great voice this time. He can sing very well.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Sep 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does Shaunj give us a nice heap of static like in your guys' last podcast? (where opium and shaunj were special guests) If not, i'll listen to it.
> ...








They really hated on you there MR_COW. or was that really bad sarcasm?


----------



## Spikey (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Just wanted to throw in the fact that AceKard DID send a bunch of samples out for developers, but most of the developers aren't known too well (chineseÂ devs or something). They did send quite a few though.
> 
> edit: Little was cut off a few times when she was trying to make a point D:
> no offense spikey.


The parts about acekard are mostly me paraphrasing cory1492's comments on it. Just so you know.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 27, 2007)

oh wow, very cool
But the download is so slow for me, 15kb/s


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 27, 2007)

So when can we be on the podcast too?


----------



## iwakura (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to throw in the fact that AceKard DID send a bunch of samples out for developers, but most of the developers aren't known too well (chineseÂ devs or something). They did send quite a few though.
> ...



ah, well I talked with the acekard team when trying to get my sample, and they accidentally missed my name in the "reviewer" set of samples. So i asked them when they would ship out more, and they said they had 25 or so being shipped out to a bunch of devs, and they would try and stick my review sample in there (which they did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

edit: who should I contact for permission to mirror this? Its great, but sadly GBAtemp is going at 12kb/s which is killing the streaming...


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MR_COW @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Sep 26 2007 said:
> ...



A bit of both. I kinda had a busy life and couldn't go for the past week or so. I should be on next week, and I did do little things like the RSS feed and such, so I'm still involved.

But I did kinda let them down.


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> So when can we be on the podcast too?



As I said, a call-in show is in the works. Stay tuned.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 27, 2007)

downloading...


----------



## Spikey (Sep 27, 2007)

Bad cow... double posting... there IS an edit button you know... use it!


----------



## H8TR (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Sep 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So when can we be on the podcast too?
> ...


You could use TalkShoe and possibly have a live webcast at one point.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 27, 2007)

Bah, the fact that there is no "weekly hentai update with shadowboy" from the start is an automatic point off from my review of it. But due to the fact that it was so good it got a 11/10, so now its just 10/10 >_>

That said, heed my words... you know you want the hentai...  I'll have h-game reviews and movie reviews and doujinshi reviews, or I could keep shadowz corner completely ecchi for the little kiddies. 






  You all know it's a great way for us to expand our scene news to all the followers of hentaism/pedophiles on teh intrawebz.

LAWL.  That said, great job, looking forward to seeing where the project goes.

EDIT: 800th POST!


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 27, 2007)

Spikey!  Stop Talking.  

When you're lucky enough to have a co-host with a sexy English accent, let her talk dammit! 

More Little!

Just kidding guys.  Great podcast.  Looking forward to future episodes that don't include anything regarding MySims.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 27, 2007)

Not too shabby, I'll refrain from all criticism and just say, nice first one!
Keep it up, I love podcasts.

..and if you want a "Dear mthr" Ann Landers type section.. I'm up for it, lol.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha that WAS a beautiful English accent.
I enjoyed that Podcast and look forward to the next one.


----------



## lookout (Sep 27, 2007)

nice -


----------



## Spikey (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Spikey!Â Stop Talking.Â
> 
> When you're lucky enough to have a co-host with a sexy English accent, let her talk dammit!
> 
> ...


You should've heard me pre-show... and even ask Little herself, I encouraged her to interrupt me whenever she had something to say because I was knew that I was going to go on a talking rampage. I wanted to keep the podcast from getting long awkward pauses in it, which usually works best if you CONTINUE TO TALK.

Anyways, I'm really surprised to see so many people who have enjoyed it because quite frankly, I thought it was terrible(aside from the parts that were obviously funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Oh, and mthrnite, feel free to PM me all your criticisms on it. I don't care HOW HARSH they might be... Feedback of ANY KIND(especially the kinds on ways to improve the show) and VERY welcome.


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 27, 2007)

Im looking forward to some new podcasts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I was to be honest I would say it could have been a little better but you guys are new to the podcast world so im sure it will improve as the weeks go by. Well nice work guys and I will be listening to your podcasts


----------



## iwakura (Sep 27, 2007)

making a list of things to talk about could reduce moments of silences quite a bit (if you guys didn't already)

The "radio sound effects" were a bit poor...the timing was very bad for some, and it was awkwardly out of place.  volume should have been adjusted for them, and they were too upbeat for some of the comments made


----------



## hanman (Sep 27, 2007)

not too bad, guys...my ears didn't bleed once!  keep up the good work!


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Not too shabby, I'll refrain from all criticism and just say, nice first one!
> Keep it up, I love podcasts.
> 
> ..and if you want a "Dear mthr" Ann Landers type section.. I'm up for it, lol.



I would definitely vote for a Dear Mthr segment.  In fact, I'm rather sure I would subscribe to a "Dear Mthr" podcast.  I've started a few "Dear Mthr" letters myself, but they always end up a little too creepy.  Like John Mayer fanmail or something.    

Take away your photoshop and give you a microphone for a little while, and I bet we would all learn a lot.

PS, glad you brought the Vonnegut ava back.  Pickles lady was keeping me up at nite.


----------



## dreary79 (Sep 27, 2007)

Could someone up this somewhere else.  I'm having problems downloading it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> making a list of things to talk about could reduce moments of silences quite a bit (if you guys didn't already)
> 
> The "radio sound effects" were a bit poor...the timing was very bad for some, and it was awkwardly out of place.Â volume should have been adjusted for them, and they were too upbeat for some of the comments made



That "radio sound effect" is really weird.. and some times unnecessary.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also.. Little should talk more! And you should talk about more important things.. like bidoof! 
Every episode should have at least 3 minutes about bidoof!


----------



## Opium (Sep 27, 2007)

"Never going to give you up! Never going to........"

Shaun, awesome voice mate


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 27, 2007)

great job guys!


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 27, 2007)

Lisa sounds so sexy on the podcast.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 27, 2007)

Admirable work. Definitely hype-worthy


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

This was a good idea. Enjoyed it alot.


----------



## Kitsun (Sep 27, 2007)

Any chance of adding a .ogg version to please all the opensource fanboys?


----------



## h8uthemost (Sep 27, 2007)

SpikeyNDS sounds like the douche that I always knew he was. Lol...I'm just messin' with you.

Spikey and Little did a great job. Not much new information was given(was hoping you guys had some inside info that none of us knew), but it was still nice to hear some conversations about flashcarts. That was pretty cool.

Good job. Looking forward to listening to future podcasts.


----------



## OSW (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(h8uthemost @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> SpikeyNDS sounds like the douche that I always knew he was. Lol...I'm just messin' with you.
> 
> 
> lol.
> ...



i have to say, you have a very nice voice lisa!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you probably have temper fanboys now (like me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

oh and the opening music was brilliant! who did that? and the rickroll was a nice touch. but as someone noted, some of the other sound effects were a little dodgy.

info wise, it was reasonable, but i think there was a bit too much of a negative spin on acekard, and a few inaccuracies here and there, but overall it was well done.

if you make another one, i want to participate somehow, even if you put in a message for me like "OSW wanted to say long live gbatemp" or something lol.

Good work and thanks to all!


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 27, 2007)

COngrats guys, it really rocks my socks.

No really, I think it is a BIG feature, I really hope you release new episodes and I can suscribe to it on iTunes.

I feel so proud of this whole community it scares me. CONGRATS TO ALL THE CREW, [M]artin, Little and SpikeyNDS


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 27, 2007)

ive now finish hearing the 1st podcasts, and i have to say this,
Rick Roll - Never Gonna Give You Up, is becoming everyday some kind of GBATemp's hymn xD


----------



## T-hug (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome feature, I bet none of you saw this coming!  GBAtemp's content is so broad now theres something for everyone here, and the podcast is a nice way to catch up with stuff and easy for members to participate themselves!  Can't wait for the next one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and Little sounds hot


----------



## Foie (Sep 27, 2007)

Just finished.  T'was pretty sweet.  I'll be sure to keep this in mind when doing another tourney


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think next time I will just say "no comment"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*spikeyNDS*: it's ok, never heard of you before either


----------



## cbccwats (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent work guys, I loved it. Can't wait for the next one (or the previous one as it may be).

ps. I also love Little's accent


----------



## iwakura (Sep 27, 2007)

Little has the _cutest_ accent/voice. 

how often are these podcasts going to be coming out? sorry if it says somewhere and I missed it.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome podcast guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Little sounds cool. I would want to go on, but I don't think people like listening to people with a stutter


----------



## myclock (Sep 27, 2007)

we need an aussie on there! good podcast guys! haha imagine aussie version of the podcast


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 27, 2007)

This is actually pretty good. Did you guys record it together or were you in some sort of net meeting thing? Also, we need a pic of Little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adam


----------



## Costello (Sep 27, 2007)

Blame Costello for the lame sound effects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't have much time to find some good ones and I thought these ones were funny enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't take it too seriously anyway!
And yeah, Little's voice is amazing and cute, I tell her every time!

Also, one of the major problems we've had was to actually find a time for the recording. All 4 of us (MR cow, Little, Spikey and me) are busy persons IRL so it's not as easy as we thought.
We'll really do our best to regularly publish episodes but there's a strong possibility that we can't do it every week...

One last thing. I'd like to call for help: if anyone wants to make jingles/transitions/sound effects/opening/theme songs for the podcast, feel free to send me your samples! If you find open source stuff it's cool too.
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW
[title:EXCLUSIVE PICTURE OF LITTLE]


----------



## T-hug (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> BTW
> [title:EXCLUSIVE PICTURE OF LITTLE]



AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH *dies*


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> BTW
> [title:EXCLUSIVE PICTURE OF LITTLE]



Ugh oh! This is not good for getting new listeners!


----------



## h8uthemost (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow. Not what I was expecting.


----------



## OSW (Sep 27, 2007)

i think the popularity meter dropped like a stone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, i think she will be out idol.


----------



## Retal (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> I wanted to keep the podcast from getting long awkward pauses in it, which usually works best if you CONTINUE TO TALK.


Or if you have rudimentary editing skills.


----------



## Retal (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> One last thing. I'd like to call for help: if anyone wants to make jingles/transitions/sound effects/opening/theme songs for the podcast, feel free to send me your samples!


What sort of instruments or genres would you like? Also, what duration is appropriate for each facet?


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > One last thing. I'd like to call for help: if anyone wants to make jingles/transitions/sound effects/opening/theme songs for the podcast, feel free to send me your samples!
> ...



Rain Sticks!!


----------



## Costello (Sep 27, 2007)

anything, I guess... but if you can use famous theme songs from video games it would be top notch


----------



## Spikey (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to keep the podcast from getting long awkward pauses in it, which usually works best if you CONTINUE TO TALK.
> ...


No comment would've been nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I wouldn't have had to talk about something I had no idea on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and I guess it's a good thing you haven't heard of me before...?


----------



## Jax (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job, guys!

Have an imaginary cookie!


----------



## El_Taco (Sep 27, 2007)

it's I nice idea but I don't like Ed's voice, gets irritating after a while.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(El_Taco @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> it's I nice idea but I don't like Ed's voice, gets irritating after a while.


Thanks... thanks a lot...

*quits podcast*


----------



## HBK (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice feature! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll listen to it soon. xD


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Thanks... thanks a lot...
> 
> *quits podcast*Â



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, i like your voice Ed and so I do like Lisas voice, you both sound very cute

EDIT[portuguese]: brutalboy, se precisares de ajuda no FAQ, em qualquer coisa, avisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT[english]: brutalboy if you need any help working on that FAQ, let me know

now i'm off to see DBZ(Dragon Ball Z) on TV, see ya'll later


----------



## HBK (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, ChotaZ, but it's currently on standby as I have started school and I have no time to continue it at the moment. I do add more sections at the weekend, though.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 27, 2007)

well, if anything goes on, don't hesitate contacting me, ill do whatever i can to contribute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm a big fan of pokemon so ^^


----------



## Neko (Sep 27, 2007)

Spikey talks really fast. xD
Like myself. >_>
But I didn't understand most , mainly because I was reading at the same time in the forums too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still nice one. =)


----------



## Spikey (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Spikey talks really fast. xD
> Like myself. >_>
> But I didn't understand most , mainly because I was reading at the same time in the forums too.
> 
> ...


I kept telling Costello I was speaking too fast, wanted him to slow me down a bit in editing(which is pretty easy, but time consuming), but he said it was fine. He basically thought since he could understand it, that everyone else could... but BLAH! I'll try to slow the f**k down in the next episode... or just not talk much. I'll let MR_COW do the heavy talking... if he actually shows up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or maybe Little... I'll hide or something maybe. Not like I add anything to the show... XD


----------



## OSW (Sep 27, 2007)

i don't think you speak too fast. it's acceptable at least to me.

and i know both of cory1492 and spikey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spikey not just from these forums, but ur fserve hehehe


----------



## superrob (Sep 27, 2007)

Well nice podcast guys i like to hear the next one


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 27, 2007)

I was joking in my last post about bidoof.. but.. maybe you could do a radio version of the "Adventures of Bidoof".. just a thought XP


----------



## Issac (Sep 27, 2007)

hey, this is awesome!
Especially the interview 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really need some free time so I can jump back on this...


----------



## Auyx (Sep 27, 2007)

HAHA @Little really weird to here your voice on the podcast didnt think you were staring just thought you were gona be working on the production. Anyway not a bad first effort id just say keep it up and it will get more professional with time.


----------



## Little (Sep 27, 2007)

Andy if you mention this at all at any time I will make your working life as hard as possible =) Not sure how but I'm sure I can come up with something


----------



## yus786 (Sep 27, 2007)

Littles voice is HAWT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## netaware (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey that was pretty cool!
Great job for your first PODCAST.

Little voice is HOT..Love to see the face that goes with that georgeous voice.

Keep up the good work. I love GBATEMP.NET!!!


----------



## bfoos (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(netaware @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Little voice is HOT..Love to see the face that goes with that georgeous voice.
> 
> 
> +1
> ...


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think we get the point now little has a nice voice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys are going to scare her away by falling in love with her just because shes talking on a podcast, BACKOFF! oh and Spikey you done quite well, you where going at a great pace


----------



## bfoos (Sep 27, 2007)

Nah man, just love the accent. 

Very nice job guys. I'm looking forward to future episodes.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice! I'm going to listen to it right away!


----------



## HBK (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, Spikey does have that fast dialect. Reminds me of Spanish people. O.o

Little has that UK accent, again, I just related it, so don't take it personally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice job, though a little too much chat about a crappy game, as QFT. xD


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn it, I almost can't understand the British accent. Ah well, my English will become better of it


----------



## Auyx (Sep 27, 2007)

@Little Like what? You gona make me do preowned.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought the voices well suited each other


----------



## recover (Sep 27, 2007)

Overall I liked the podcast, but you might have talked about MySims a bit too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The differences are listed in its wikipedia article.



QUOTE(Kitsun @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Any chance of adding a .ogg version to please all the opensource fanboys?


I second this!
I can help encode it if I can get my hands on the WAV version (I'm in IRC if you want send it).

EDIT: Btw, will all future tempcasts be reported in the _gbatemp & scene news_ rss feed?
I noticed that there were a separate feed available for iTunes.


----------



## Samutz (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(recover @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kitsun @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of adding a .ogg version to please all the opensource fanboys?
> ...


http://www.samutz.com/dumpster/gbatemp/episode1.ogg


----------



## Vinnymac (Sep 27, 2007)

I freakin love this podcast


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(recover @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> EDIT: Btw, will all future tempcasts be reported in the _gbatemp & scene news_ rss feed?
> I noticed that there were a separate feed available for iTunes.


We will post news in the GBAtemp & Scene News section whenever a new podcast is released. So to answer your quesiton; yes.


----------



## bfoos (Sep 27, 2007)

I added the itunes feed to my PSP RSS channel list.


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 27, 2007)

To answer the ogg question, no.

The main definition for podcasting is a mp3 file syncronized though a RSS feed. Basically, if it was ogg it would not work with itunes podcast catcher, psp's rss channel, or any other device of that sort.

BTW, we kinda dislike mirrors is because we can't get as accurate stats if we have some people downloading from one site, then we get lower download numbers. Not a biggie, and I don't think we will be cracking down on it anytime, but yeah..

I say just download and convert the mp3.


----------



## Stanny (Sep 27, 2007)

Spikey, sorry, but there`s too many "well, you know..." in your speech.
But in overal - this is GREAT podcast!


----------



## chrishull (Sep 27, 2007)

Very good for a First episode keep up the good work.

Little accent is a very clear and well spoken for a British accent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should try listening to the Geordie accent and other northern dialects then you would have a problem.


----------



## El_Taco (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(El_Taco @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it's I nice idea but I don't like Ed's voice, gets irritating after a while.
> ...


Ohhhh no, don't take personaly (hmmm how can you not now that I'm thinking about it ^^) it's just that there's a lot of esitation in the voice and it bother's when you listen at it.

Critics are made to be vanished by training, so we will meet again in your next podcast


----------



## Spikey (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(El_Taco @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(El_Taco @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> ...


My voice doesn't change...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless the person is not me, I'll sound the same in EVERY podcast so like... get used to it or don't listen I guess... or I could quit... or get fired by Costello... or...


----------



## El_Taco (Sep 27, 2007)

or...surgical operation?? haha no like I said before it's not really the voice it's more the esitation, and the gaps you hear when you speak just say what you're trying to say in one straight whitout blocking at each 2-3 words.


----------



## Opium (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(El_Taco @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> ...



Don't listen to them. You sound great. Very clear voice, great projection


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Podcast!

SpikeyNDS and Little you guys rocked!

First it will be podcasts next will be live webcam shows!


----------



## JPH (Sep 28, 2007)

Whoa! I don't think I could have asked for a better surprise! I hope to help out somehow...Thanks, Gbatemp pwns.


----------



## recover (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> http://www.samutz.com/dumpster/gbatemp/episode1.ogg


Well... that is technically only a transcode of the mp3 version, which means less quality.
Anyways, I wasn't suggesting a mirror, just help encode the ogg version from the raw wav which would give *much* higher quality than a transcode (then transfer it back to gbatemp for hosting).
Anyhow, this might be something for ep0.
Keep it going.


----------



## azotyp (Sep 28, 2007)

is there video here, cose i have only audio


----------



## Spikey (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> is there video here, cose i have only audio


lmao! No, it's only audio! That's all it's supposed to be!


----------



## Retal (Sep 28, 2007)

I made a jingle yesterday, but I didn't have the code for embedding Flash at that time. This is based on an old, popular computer game theme. Anybody know which one?  It comes in 3 flavours because I didn't know which one I liked best at the time. Also the keyboard probably won't sync to the tune due to the fact that Flash is still fundamentally gay.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanna shiny super special "Podcast Crew" badge... :'(


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Littles voice is HAWTÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2007)

I really enjoyed listening to the tempcast. One little thing to criticize is that the jingle was a tad too loud compared to the voices, but that is just my opinion.

Thanks to all who were involved and keep on the great work!


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 28, 2007)

but cerialy, Little's voice is freaking amazing


----------



## Retal (Sep 28, 2007)

Can we have a poll for how many GBATemp teenagers have now masturbated to Lisa's voice and aggregate them by country.


----------



## TheRocK (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn after seeing you guys on the Homebrewcast, which totally died out over the time.
And after I personally asked you guys to do a podcast, it is very nice that you finally did one. But I totally missed out on it. Just found out about it. I hope you continue it.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Damn after seeing you guys on the Homebrewcast, which totally died out over the time.
> And after I personally asked you guys to do a podcast, it is very nice that you finally did one. But I totally missed out on it. Just found out about it. I hope you continue it.


We shall and will continue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whether people like it or not... >_>


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmm, were you and Little in the same studio Spikey? or... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if so..


----------



## Spikey (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> hmmm, were you and Little in the same studio Spikey? or...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, we both flew first class to the GBAtemp recording studio which is located in France, near Costello. My flight was long as hell, lucky Little lives so much closer!!! My legs fell asleep and didn't feel right for hours after the flight, was quite terrible. Little and I were lucky enough to be given rooms at Costello's very large mansion, where we stayed before we recorded. 24hr room service, with butlers and maids, was quite nice. Costello, with his monocle and French accent, was a great host. The recording studio was nice too. It was nice to see shaunj66 too, who amazingly looked exactly like someone else, but I couldn't put my finger on who it was...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonderful voice he had though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then after the recording Little and I both went back to the airport where we both parted ways and went home to our own countries.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome work guys I dig it. looking forward to ep0 

tip: involve lagman


----------



## TheRocK (Sep 28, 2007)

After listening to the cast i must say it was very good and informative. The music was used at the right places and I hope for another cast soon. One question though the Itunes RSS feed somehow doesn't work for me. I searched for gbatemp on Itunes and found nothing, so I guess it isn't added to Itunes itself. Can you add it or tell me how to implement the RSS feed into Itunes?

BTW: Little sounds very sexy. I hope she'll stay on the cast as a regular.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> BTW: Little sounds very sexy. I hope she'll stay on the cast as a regular.



exactly what i mean   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Little's voice does sound sexayy


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm, were you and Little in the same studio Spikey? or...
> ...



wow.... must be sweet to do this, lolol how does Little look like?? LOL dont answer that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 were you like whoah when you met Little? haha dont answer that also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  meh.. how did you volunteer to do this Spikey? or chosen.. or somethin..

oh, sry for double post


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> ...



The podcast was over skype smart one.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> ...



well now im confused


----------



## lagman (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> well now im confusedÂ



Well, you should trust the guy that was actually on the studio doing the tempcast


----------



## Spikey (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well now im confusedÂ
> ...


----------



## Whiternoise (Sep 30, 2007)

Little's voice is indeed hot but, living in England, most of the intelligent girls i know talk like her so.. meh.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: ROFL at the end "i don't know how to say goodbye in French" XD


----------



## Retal (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Little's voice is indeed hot but, living in England, most of the intelligent girls i know talk like her so.. meh..


Because as everyone knows, intelligence is derived from accent.


----------



## Whiternoise (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Little's voice is indeed hot but, living in England, most of the intelligent girls i know talk like her so.. meh..
> ...




I didn't mean it as a general rule, and it depends how you define intelligent, if you're narrow minded enough that you only extend intelligence to academic ability then so be it.  And i think you have it the wrong way round, whilst i don't agree with this either, it would be more stereotypical to say that accent is derived from intelligence.  I know plenty of girls up north who are intelligent that have a northern accent  - which isn't exactly portrayed in the UK as being an "intelligent" accent.

And anyway, i_t was meant to be a compliment to Little_, not a cutting remark at all the other girls in England.  Nevertheless, i do think that it's true for the people i know, most of the people i know can speak well (ie not talking in txt spk) and are fairly clever - it sounds unnecessarily arrogant, but it's probably because of the subjects i'm taking at college, so i only really end up meeting to mathsy type people (the sort of girls who don't frown upon gaming as some sort of Devil's sport).


----------



## Retal (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> And anyway, i_t was meant to be a compliment to Little_, not a cutting remark at all the other girls in England.


What works one way works the other. You cannot say that someone sound intelligent due to their accent and not at the same time conversely be implying that others sound airheaded due to their accent.

Besides, without meaning to imply anything myself, for what I heard of the first five minutes that I could bare to scrape through, there was no evidence of apparent intelligence at all considering that both hosts conceded that their "opinions" were, in both cases, paraphrased from other forum members. Which is the same point at which I concluded that this wasn't adding anything that isn't already available via the forums anyway. I think that for the podcast to be more successful, it would need to have some kind of exclusivity hook. Not that I am formally proposing that, because then I would actually have to listen to it ;p


----------



## Whiternoise (Sep 30, 2007)

You know i'd take your opinion slightly more seriously if you weren't being such an arsehole towards people who've obviously put a fair amount of effort into producing a podcast for the community.  And while the forums are sufficient for finding information about games, some people dont want to trawl through pages and pages of information to find out whether a game is worth buying, etc.  Your argument is partially valid, but it has a basic flaw in that it can be applied to just about everything - ie, what's the point in watching television programs when an introduction is printed in the Radio Times.


			
				Retal said:
			
		

> This is cocks.
> 
> It's so grating to listen to that I didn't....


Yeah, really constructive, that'll help the podcast get better.  And since the majority of people seemed to enjoy it  (considering it was a first run, i thought it was fine). 

The paraphrase that you referred to, as far as i know, only happened once and it could have been worse, at least the presenters have a sense of humour.


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> You know i'd take your opinion slightly more seriously if you weren't being such an arsehole towards people who've obviously put a fair amount of effort into producing a podcast for the community.Â And while the forums are sufficient for finding information about games, some people dont want to trawl through pages and pages of information to find out whether a game is worth buying, etc.Â Your argument is partially valid, but it has a basic flaw in that it can be applied to just about everything - ie, what's the point in watching television programs when an introduction is printed in the Radio Times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Internet "fighting" is pointless.

Giving constructive criticism helps make the show better; If you've got something negative to say...keep it to yerself.

That's just asking to get into an argument...which is stupid.


----------



## Retal (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Internet "fighting" is pointless.


Well not exactly. It generates discussion, of a sort. Unlike the jingle I created which not even a single person commented on.


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry dude I haven't had the time to listen to it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll give it a shot after we record episode 2!


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> sorry dude I haven't had the time to listen to it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for episode 2!

TempCastFTW


----------



## TheRocK (Oct 1, 2007)

Any date on when it's done? Just curious


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 1, 2007)

pretty cool podcast.. but BLARGH what a boring topic u are speaking about in it. and too much babbling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would rather hear more about new cool games, and having movies and images being played at the same time would be really cool...
having an image of the actual person talking is nice too.


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Any date on when it's done? Just curious



I would say tomorrow night at the latest


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Little's voice is indeed hot but, living in England, most of the intelligent girls i know talk like her so.. meh..
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2007)

I've finally listened to it, could do with zombie sex sounds but thats just my preference really.

One of the better podcasts out there, two thumbs up!


----------



## Infernarl (Oct 6, 2007)

I quite enjoy. Is there any place to download homebrecast anymore?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Infernarl @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> I quite enjoy. Is there any place to download homebrecast anymore?




I have hosted all the episodes on my webspace:

ALL Homebrewcast Episodes (except Episode 1)


----------



## Sanoblue (Oct 20, 2007)

hey guys love the idea of people writing essays and someone ripping them to shreds and telling them they are wrong lol... oh my god id love to do that lol
hell id love to contribute in anyway i can... let me know 
LOVED Ask your mother segment...


----------



## criticalx (Apr 7, 2008)

hey nice podcast sorry for the late reply  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have a goal to listen to all the podcast that you guys have done and for this first episode i could say job well done..
nice hearing from you guys to Spikey and Little


----------



## JJBro1 (Apr 8, 2008)

where are all the podcasts?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 8, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> where are all the podcasts?


If you had looked on the Site Navigation box on the portal or on the Site Index you would have found them!

Anyway; they're located right here!


----------



## JJBro1 (Apr 8, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> JJBro1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nvm, i found the others, it must not have loaded for me. So they are still doing it right?


----------

